# Does the University ranking matter while doing MBBS?



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I just saw HEC rankings and was wondering whether the rankings matter later on for example in resdiencies and then for work and stuff.#dull Any toughts?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Everything matters. USMLE step 1 matters the most.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you. So I hvae to keep in mind the rankings as well while selecting a med school in Pakistan.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, definitely, but also don't worry if you get into a low ranked college (as long as it's recognized by ECFMG / FAIMER). You need that to even take the USMLEs.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you give the link for the rankings please?


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey,
I would reccomend that you try to get into the best ranked medical school on that list, not because it will directly affect your chances at residency, but because it will help you score better on exams/help you become a better doctor. Also, many of the better ranked schools happen to be Gov't colleges but I would strongly advise looking into the best private medical schools.

As far as residency goes, study hard for the Step 1 (it is arguably the most important exam you will take because it affects electives as well as residency). And this is just my two cents, but if you're going in with a Pakistani medical degree then letters of reference from notable medical personalities in the U.S. are more relevant.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Pakistani Universities Top Rankings by HEC - Universities, Colleges and Schools of Pakistan

But I don't trust it though. Because they put Baqai on third and 4th Ziauddin. I had gotten admission in Baqai but the situation is terrible there. LOL so I don't get how it is on third plus no government college in the top. Personally I think AKU, Shifa and AMC are the top 3.#laugh


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

So I am on a gap year.


----------

